# My 2016 collection



## cruzian3 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bykfixer (Jan 22, 2017)

Lots o tailstand action going on there.

Very nice.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice, will it double or triple in 17? Or maybe you buy just ONE, really expensive light? lol


----------



## cruzian3 (Jan 23, 2017)

So far for 2017, I've got my eye on the Olight X9, Klarus G35, ThruNite T42, Zebralight sc600 mk III, Fenix CL30R, and maybe the Acebeam K60. 



Str8stroke said:


> Nice, will it double or triple in 17? Or maybe you buy just ONE, really expensive light? lol


----------



## asqasu (Jul 7, 2017)

from small to big ones, all very nice


----------



## magellan (Jul 9, 2017)

Very impressive! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 9, 2017)

There, that's better.  Great variety. They should be able to meet any need that arrises. 

~ Chance


----------



## Bourbon City (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm afraid you all are going to me a bad influence on me. I've already bought four new Torches this year and it's only July. Oh well, it's only money, plus it'll give me something to ask questions about and to share what I think about the Torches I've purchased.

Counting all my Flashlights & Torches that I've bought over the past 45 years, I only have 20 to 25. I'm not even sure I could lay my hands on them quickly. I have them from my early days in the Navy and throughout my life to today. It would be cool to get the out and take a Family Picture to share with you all. That may be a good Winter project.


----------



## dukeface13 (Aug 15, 2017)

How does the smaller lantern compare with the streamlight? Wondering mainly about durability of the lights themselves and also the beam quality. Pico comes with a Nichia correct?


----------

